# Spring CC tourney



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Ok I will start a new thread to see if we can't get this going. Last year we had thrown the idea out but it was too late in the year to have a tourney at CC with all the pleasure boaters. I think a tourney would still be good at the end of april. April 28th or 29th sound good to me. Anyone have any ideas? I don't think there should be too much congestion on the lake by then on the weekends. Small entry fee, 100% payout. A team tourney, no more than two per boat. We could all decide on hours of fishing and entry fees. Would anyone be interested and/or willing to help me set this up?


----------



## supersize (Apr 15, 2004)

Sure, I'm interested...are you talking about a bass tourney, or crappie, or 'eyes? We have a regular walleye tournament at Brookville 1-2/month with the same format, $35.00/2 man team, 100% payout, very casual, and it's a great time and you get to meet new people. Let's see what the response is, and if I don't have any conflicts, I'm in.


Pete


----------



## muskieseeker (Oct 19, 2005)

I would be interested would probably be there anyway.


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

Possibly a muskie tourney?


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

i would love to fish that tourney , but only if flypilot puts a blind fold on the hole tournament. haha count me in


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I meant bass tourney. Sorry I should have specified.


----------



## muskieseeker (Oct 19, 2005)

I would be interested in any type of tourny.


----------



## usamarshal (Aug 28, 2006)

Sounds like a good time...will there be food and drink provided?...


----------



## dkslayer33 (Apr 8, 2006)

yeah if your buying


----------



## lurer (Oct 25, 2006)

This sounds like a good idea. If you settle on a definite date let me know so I can check to see if it will work.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

We will pick a date here soon. But first lets wait and see if we would have enough guys to do it. I know more would join in as it got closer, but it would be nice to get like 10 teams now. So how many would for sure be interested????


----------



## jzzkwz (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm in if this happens. I would also be willing to help set it up, but it would be first so I may not be of much help...


----------



## lurer (Oct 25, 2006)

I am in, but may need a partner.


----------



## usamarshal (Aug 28, 2006)

Lets do it...anybody work on outboard motors in here?


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

jzzkwz said:


> I'm in if this happens. I would also be willing to help set it up, but it would be first so I may not be of much help...



I have never set one up either, but how hard could it be....lol All we really need is a decent scale. I think we should all be able to figure this out. How did April 28th or 29th sound to everyone? Bass may still be spawing then but toward the end of it....I think. If we get ten yes'es to a date we will make it official. And to someone who doesn't have a partner, this is a long way out so you have plenty of time to find someone to fish it with you.


----------



## muskieseeker (Oct 19, 2005)

I have to take the young one to disneyworld the week after so if I can convince the wife I am in.Shouldnt be to hard she trys to kick me out most other weekends anyway!!


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

count me and my partner in


----------



## jzzkwz (Sep 23, 2006)

I have never set one up either, but how hard could it be....lol All we really need is a decent scale. I think we should all be able to figure this out. How did April 28th or 29th sound to everyone? Bass may still be spawing then but toward the end of it....I think. If we get ten yes'es to a date we will make it official. And to someone who doesn't have a partner, this is a long way out so you have plenty of time to find someone to fish it with you.
__________________

I agree it doesn't sound like it would be too hard (with the exception of finding a good scale - any ideas?). The weekend of the 21st and 22nd would be better for me, but I could do the end of the month if we don't get enough votes...Send me a PM so we can discuss planning if you don't mind!


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I sent you a pm


----------



## Lucky (Jun 2, 2004)

I think April 29,07 would be the best day for Bass....Lucky


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

That date works for me.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

.....just a note on the scale....any digital scale should suffice, after all, everyone is using the same scale, no need to be that professional!
......unless you are WAY more serious than me...lol


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I am probably not much more serious. Like you said if every uses it it should be fine. I think I can get access to a digital deli scale. I will check tomorrow.


----------



## usamarshal (Aug 28, 2006)

I have one of those digital scales...I think its one of those Rapala scales...just got it this year.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Not the same type of scale your thinking of. This one has a square metal top about 9 inches by 9 inches. Not something you could throw in your tackle box.


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

Sound like a good time!!! If I don't head up towards Maumee that weekend you can count me in and i'll be able to find a partner, (If you have enough spots open). My dad or one of my buddies will fish it with me easily. Just nothing too pricey.


----------



## jzzkwz (Sep 23, 2006)

All, and especially Bitemyline,

I have found a scale for us to use for the tourny! My wife's uncle owns a Scale & Balance Company and said he has a scale that is waterproof and has a 12" x 12" base. He tells me it is accurate to 0.02 pounds, which is more than we need.

Now I just have to tell my buddies that I won't be putting together the end of April fishing trip to Norris Lake...Not that they all would have committed anyhow!


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

We all need to set a date so we can get flyers printed up. I would prefer the April 28th or 29th. I have a tourney at Douglas April 8th through the 14th and guard duty the next weekend so early April wouldn't work for me. Cast your votes boys.


----------



## jzzkwz (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm in for the 28th and 29th


----------



## Ranger482 (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm in, I need a partner.


----------



## matt21191 (Mar 27, 2006)

hey flypilot could ya send me the flyer with the info and entry fee. thanks,matt


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

I've got a few lures and a pole, just need a seat if theres a spare. pm me


----------



## jzzkwz (Sep 23, 2006)

There haven't been any flyers made yet until we all agree on the date (or at least around 10). So if we could get some responses as to the date it would help...Thanks

OBTW: It looks as though the 28th and 29th is probably going to be it - if enough votes...


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

the 29th would be great sing me up . the 28th might work also.


----------



## dobester111 (Jul 17, 2005)

I can do either one. or both if 2 day


----------



## Ranger521 (May 18, 2006)

You may want to keep the limit to 5 fish per boat. Thats what a bunch of the big tournaments are doing now. I'm in if I dont have a BFL or FLW tourney that weekend. You been out lately?


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I was thinking of doing that also. I hope you can fish with us. I would like to get a good deal of guys in, not just so the pay out is bigger, but so more of us OGF guys can get together. We will have more info soon hopefully.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

As of now April 28th (a saturday) looks like it will be the day. Once we get the rules written we will post them with everything you would need to know about it, we will probably miss some things so just ask questions and jzzkwz and I will answer them. Once we give the word we will start the sign up list.


----------



## supersize (Apr 15, 2004)

What's the latest on this? Is April 28 the official day?


Pete


----------



## jzzkwz (Sep 23, 2006)

April 28th is the official day! Flypilot and I will hopefully have a flyer posted by the end of this or next week. Now we can just hope for warmer weather and GREAT fishing!


----------



## Ranger521 (May 18, 2006)

Do you have a boat I could borrow? I am ashamed to bring mine. Where the heck have you been?


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Noone has any suggestions, I guess they will stand.


----------



## dkslayer33 (Apr 8, 2006)

Hey fly how many teams are we looking at right now? We gonna try and hit the lake this week?


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Don't know how many, maybe 8 that have responded another 6 more teams I have personally talked to. If you don't work the mornings this week we will go drown some plastic.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

This is the *official* rules for the tournament. If there would happen to be any changes, they will be noted at the pre-launch meeting.

Rules and Regulations
1. PARTICIPANTS AND ELIGIBILITY: 
a. Participation is open to current members of the Ohio Game Fishing website. Membership to this site is free. 
b. Competitors must have a valid fishing license for the state of Ohio. 
2. PRE-TOURNAMENT PRACTICE/OFF-LIMITS: There will be no official practice period. No contestant may enter the tournament water for the purpose of catching or locating possible fishing locations on the day of the tournament prior to release.
3. REGISTRATION: It is required that contestants pre-register through the Ohio Game Fishing website SW Ohio forum. There will be a pre-launch tournament meeting at 6:00am the day of the tournament at the Wellman Boat ramp. Failure to attend the pre-tournament meeting by any competitor will result in disqualification from the tournament. After pre-tournament meeting all boats will put in the water and hold in designated area until released. Boats will be released in order of registration. Registration will begin online March 16th, 2007 (sometime in the evening) and will end April 26th, 2007. 
4. ENTRY FEE: Entry fees are per boat. It does not matter whether you are fishing alone or there are two people per boat. The entry fee is $40.00, which includes Big Bass pot. This is a 100&#37; payout Tournament. How many places the tournament will pay out will be determined by the number of anglers entered. If there are less than 40 teams, 3 places will be paid out. If there are 40 or more teams 5 places will be paid out.
5. SAFETY: 
a. Contestants understand that participating in fishing tournaments in an open boat is inherently dangerous. Safe boating conduct will be observed at all times. 
b. During the competition, each competitor is required to wear a U.S. Coast Guard approved chest-type life preserver (PFD). This preserver must be worn any time the combustion engine is in gear. This preserver must be strapped, snapped or zippered securely and maintained in that condition until the combustion engine is shut off. 
c. During tournament hours extreme caution must be exercised by boat operator during bad weather. 
6. SPORTSMANSHIP: 
a. All contestants are expected to follow high standards of sportsmanship, courtesy, safety and conservation. 
b. All contestants must adhere to all State, Federal and local laws governing water activities. Any infraction of these fundamental sporting principles may be deemed cause for disqualification. 
c. No alcoholic beverages or other stimulants or depressants, shall be allowed in the boats during the competition, or when in the weigh-in area. 
7. TACKLE AND EQUIPMENT: Only artificial lures may be used. No "live bait" or "prepared bait" will be permitted during competition, with the exception of pork strips, rinds, etc. Only one rod and reel combination may be used at one time. Trolling as a method of fishing is prohibited. All bass must be caught live and in a conventional sporting manner. All angling must be done from the boat and anglers must stay on tournament waters during tournament hours. Anglers are not permitted to leave the boat to land a fish or leave the boat to gain access to secluded waters. Boats must remain in tournament waters during tournament day. Competitors must leave and return to official checkpoint by boat. Both competitors must remain in boat at all times except in case of dire emergency. In such an emergency, competitors may be removed from their boat to: A BOAT OPERATED BY OTHER COMPETITORS, ANY BOAT OFFERING HELP, OR TO DISLODGE THEIR BOAT FROM A HAZZARD. Partners must remain together at all times, in sight of each other and each other's catch, under the conditions cited above, in order for their catch of that day to be scored in the tournament. Citizen band radios, marine radios and cellular phones are allowed in the boat for emergency use only. Any transmission of information via any communicative device concerning any aspect of fishing is prohibited during tournament hours.
8. PERMITTED FISHING LOCATIONS: All of Caesars Creek Lake is open to fishing. The boundaries at the north end of the lake are where the creek splits (approximately 1 mile north of the Haines ramp.)
9. OFFICIAL CHECKPOINT: There will be only one official point for checkout in the morning and check-in in the afternoon, which is the Wellman boat ramp. Competitors not at the checkpoint at the designated time will be penalized at the rate of 1 pound per minute, deducted from their total weight for the day. Any competitor more than 15 minutes late for send-off or check-in will be disqualified for the day. Official start and weigh-in times will be announced at the pre-tournament meeting. Our best effort will be given to allow at least 8 hours fishing time. In the case of adverse weather conditions, the tournament directors will let competitors know what changes may have been made.
10. SCORING: The total weight of each teams catch will determine tournament standings and placement. Only largemouth, spotted, red eye or smallmouth bass will be weighed. The creel limit shall be five. At no time shall a team have in their possession more than the five fish tournament limit. Culling must be done immediately upon catching a sixth fish. Minimum length will be 15 inches (measured on a flat board.) A penalty of 1 pound will be deducted from the total weight for each short fish and there is a no dead fish rule meaning no dead fish will be weighed. A team that presents more fish than the tournament limit of five will be disqualified immediately. Mangled, mashed, mauled or otherwise altered fish will be grounds for immediate disqualification. No regurgitated baitfish will be weighed. Fish will not be put on a stringer at any time. All live fish will be returned to the lake.
11. PAIRING: Partners should be picked prior to registering for the tournament by the anglers themselves. If you don&#8217;t have a boat and need a partner talk on the OGF website and try and find one or vice versa. All angling must be accomplished from the boat. Teammates must stay on tournament waters and in sight of each other throughout the tournament day from send-off until weigh-in (Exception: Nature call). 
12. TIE: In case of a tie, a coin flip will be determined who takes that place. The team that does not win the coin flip takes the next place.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

The registration has changed and will now begin friday march 16th, I will open a new thread in the evening to begin sign ups. This thread will not be for chatting, but only for registering.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Just a reminder that the registration thread will be posted this evening around 6pm.


----------



## nitroman (Feb 4, 2007)

april 28th sounds good for the cc tourney


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Anybody who has a boat and needs a partner for this! Send a PM my way! Thanks!


----------



## brad328 (Mar 28, 2007)

Just wanted to check to see if you have a full roster for the April 28th turney. Just moved in the area and would like to join in. Also wanted to get some info about the Tuesday night turney. Time, dates, ect. 

Thanks 
Brad


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Sure, sign up in the registration thread. There is always room, sign up is not limited to a certain number of people, the more the better. Tuesday nights start first tuesday after Easter I believe. This is for the tuesday nighter--> You have to have two people in good standing with the tournament sign for you to join the tourney.

I just got the permit for our spring tourney today,


----------



## brad328 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks, 

Thank you for the info, I will get signed up.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Can you post a link to thread with the tourny! Thanks~


----------

